# 5 x 120.7 bolt patterns



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a set of 16" x 9.5" Corvette Sawblades using custom made adapters on my 90 Corrado and would like to change them for something else.
Who else uses 5 x 120.7 from the factory? Will a BMW rim with a 5 x 120 BP fit on my adapters? It is only 0.7mm difference.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 5 x 120.7 bolt patterns (uncommonvw)*

Yes, the BMW wheels will fit those.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 5 x 120.7 bolt patterns (JDriver1.8t)*

Haha I wanted to ask the same question but didn't wanna sound like a noob. Thanks for puttin you self out there for me uncommonvw


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i ran bmw wheels on a gmc jimmy i had, if you do the math the difference in pattern is damn near nothing and its 120.65 to be exact


----------



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: 5 x 120.7 bolt patterns (MitchNFitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MitchNFitch* »_Haha I wanted to ask the same question but didn't wanna sound like a noob. Thanks for puttin you self out there for me uncommonvw









No problem. Now I can get some nice BBS mesh without the overinflated vortex fees


----------



## JHAFNER (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 5 x 120.7 bolt patterns (uncommonvw)*

*Bolt Patterns: Perhaps this will help out lots of people. Feel free to add info to the list.
Bolt Patterns
AUDI 
TT 5x100
A4 / S45x112
A4 '02 (B6) 5x112
S4 Avant '04 (B6) 5x112
S4 Sedan '04 (B6) 5x112
Avant5x112
Allroad5x112
A6 / S65x112
A8 / S85x112
Older Big Cars5x112
BMW 
20024x100
Mini Cooper4x100
E21 & E304x100
Z3 5x120
Roadster5x120
3-Series (E36 '95-'99)5x120
5-Series (E34 '88-'96)5x120
5-Series '97+5x120
540i5x120
6-Series 5x120
7-Series '78-025x120
7-Series '95-025x120
8-Series 5x120
X55x120
CADILLAC 
CTS5x115
Seville / Eldo / etc5x115
Escalade6x139
CHEVROLET 
Cavalier5x100
Impala pre '005x127
Impala '00+5x115
Monte Carlo 5x115
Camaro '82-925x120.65
Camaro '93+5x120.65
Corvette C45x120.65
Corvette C5/Z065x120.65
Corvette C5 50th Anniv.5x120.65
Blazer5x120.65
1500 Pickup6x139.7
Avalanche6x139.7
Tahoe / Yukon6x139
Suburban 1500 pre '995x127
Suburban 1500 2x4 '00+6x139
CHRYSLER / DODGE 
Neon '96+5x100
PT Cruiser5x100
Sebring Conv5x100
Crossfire5x112
Sebring Coupe5x114.3
300M/Concord/Intrepid 5x114.3
Caravan '96+5x114.3
Dakota pre '965x114.3
Dakota '96+6x114.3
Durango6x114.3
1500 Pickup5x139.7
DAEWOO 
Lanos4x100
Nubira4x100
Leganza5x114.3
EAGLE 
Talon / Eclipse5x114.3
FERRARI 
3085x108
Testarossa5x108
FORD 
Escort4x100
Crown Victoria 5x108
Focus4x108
Taurus5x108
T-Bird '02+5x108
Windstar5x108
Mustang5x114.3
Explorer / Sportrac5x114.3
Explorer '03+5x114.3
Escape5x114.3
Freestar5x114.3
F150 / Expedition5x135
F150 Lightning5x135
Expedition '03+6x135
GMC 
Jimmy5x120.65
Yukon/Denali6x139
Yukon XL6x139
HONDA 
Civic4x100
Accord 4 lug4x114.3
Accord 5 lug5x114.3
Prelude5x114.3
S20005x114.3
CRV5x114.3
Element5x114.3
HYUNDAI 
Tiburon5x114.3
INFINITI 
G35 '03+5x114.3
I305x114.3
JAGUAR 
XJ5x120.65
XJS5x120.65
X Type5x108
S Type5x108
JEEP 
Liberty5x114.3
Cherokee pre '025x114.3
Cherokee '02+5x127
LAND ROVER 
Discovery V85x120.65
LEXUS 
IS300 5x114.3
GS300/400 5x114.3
LS400 5x114.3
RX3005x114.3
LINCOLN 
Continental5x108
LS5x108
Navigator5x135
Navigator '03+6x135
LOTUS 
Esprit V8 
MAZDA 
Miata4x100
Tribute5x114.3
MERCEDES-BENZ 
Older SL5x112
Newer SL5x112
SLK5x112
ML Class 5x112
C Class5x112
S/CL5005x112
CLK5x112
E Class5x112
Older 1405x112
MERCURY 
Cougar4x108
Sable5x108
Grand Marquis5x114.3
Mountaineer5x114.3
Mountaineer '03+5x114.3
MINI 
Mini Cooper4x100
MITSUBISHI 
Mirage4x100
Lancer4x114.3
Galant '99+5x114.3
Diamante5x114.3
Eclipse5x114.3
3000GT 5x114.3
Montero6x139.7
NISSAN 
Sentra4x100
350Z5x114.3
Altima5x114.3
Maxima 5x114.3
Titan6x139
Exterra 6x139.7
Pathfinder 6x139
OLDSMOBILE 
Alero5x115
Aurora5x115
PLYMOUTH 
Voyager5x114.3
PONTIAC 
VIBE5x100
Grand Prix 5x115
Firebird '82-925x120.65
Firebird '93+5x120.65
PORSCHE 
Porsche5x130
Cayenne5x130
SAAB 
Older 4-Lug4x108
9-3 & '94+ 9005x110
9-5 5x110
SATURN 
S Series 4x100
L Series 5x110
Vue5x114.3
SUBARU 
WRX & STi 5x100
TOYOTA 
Corolla4x100
Prius 4x100
Matrix5x100
Celica5x100
Solara5x114.3
Camry5x114.3
S Runner 5x114.3
RAV 45x114.3
Tacoma5x114.3
Highlander5x114.3
Tacoma6x114.3
4 Runner 6x139.7
Sequoia6x139.7
Landcruiser6x139.7
Tundra/T1006x139.7
Volkswagen 
All 4 Lug VWs4x100
Beetle '99+5x100
Jetta5x100
Golf5x100
Passat '98+5x112
Eurovan5x112
Older Vanagon5x112
Toureg5x130
VOLVO 
Older Models5x108
S404x114.3
S605x108
S705x108
C705x108
S805x108
XC 905x108

*


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 5 x 120.7 bolt patterns (uncommonvw)*

i have a set of mas italy rims from a BMW needs finishing..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4153754
those pics are old 1 rims is nearly stripped and the rest are abotu 1/2 way almost ready to be refinished..
i fintrested make an offer i need them gone lol..


----------

